# where do you post 7.1 Rc.1 issues?



## H-300 (Dec 17, 2008)

My install of 7.1 rc1 was uneventful. core2duo, asus p5e mb, nvidia 8600gt video, 2 gig kinston memory. the only issue i ran into was when the packages were installed. emacs-22.2_1 did not install. I have received a message: "add package aborted error code 1". please pass this on to the dev team and or provide me with a location to post errors. thanks.


----------



## ale (Dec 17, 2008)

As it seems a port bug, you can try here
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-ports-bugs

You can try filing a pr, read _man pr_ or here
http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html

Or contacting the maintainer

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/emacs && make maintainer
```


----------



## ale (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, probably what I've suggested can be applied to ports, which I'm used to.

Did you tried installing it from the net using _pkg_add -r ..._?


----------



## H-300 (Dec 21, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> Sorry, probably what I've suggested can be applied to ports, which I'm used to.
> 
> Did you tried installing it from the net using _pkg_add -r ..._?



No did not try pkg_add... yet. Am still playing with configuring FireFox and trying to add plugins such as flash... (see my post in multimedia folder).

Have received an error today while booting up: Fatal trap 12. It also displayed a message something like: Fatal error while in supervisory mode. Computer rebooted after about 5 seconds, so could not copy more info down. PC booted up fine the second time.


----------



## ale (Dec 21, 2008)

About the fatal trap 12:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/troubleshoot.html#TRAP-12-PANIC
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/advanced.html#KERNEL-PANIC-TROUBLESHOOTING
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html


----------

